#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Ich kann nicht PINKELN wenn jemand zuschaut >

## stigma

Kennt Ihr das, wenn Ihr auf ner öffentlichen Toilette seid und nicht pinkeln könnt, wenn jemand zuschaut? Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt.
Ich muss zwar richtig stark wasser lassen aber irgendwie ist da eine Blockade die mcih aufhält.  
Das ist so peinlich, wenn man am Pissior steht und es kommt einfach nix. Ich gehe deswegen eigentlich immer in die Kabine wenn ich muss. 
Ich finde das lästig. Was kann ich dagegen tun?

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo stigma. 
Herzlich Willkommen hier auf Patientenfragen.net 
Ich glaub dein Problem ist eine Kopfsache. Bei dir wird sich wahrscheinlich in dem Moment alles nur darum drehen, wenn jemand neben dir steht, und das erzeugt/verstärkt das Problem. 
Vielleicht kannst du ja Zuhause als Übung wenn du pinkeln gehst dir einfach vorstellen, es wäre noch jemand neben dir. 
Was ja eigentlich nicht schlimm ist, denn er ist ja angewachsen und weggucken geht nicht  :Zwinker: 
Vielleicht hilft dir das mit der Zeit, die Spannungen, die du dir mental aufbaust, abzubauen. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## padmayonii

Hallo Stigma, 
möchte Dir als Frau auch mal etwas sagen ;.) 
Natürlich kenne ich das "Problem" als Frau nicht - aber warum eigentlich sollte man ein Problem daraus machen? 
Ich weiß nicht wie alt Du bist - vielleicht verliert sich das im Laufe der Jahre - und deswegen geh doch einfach in die Kabine wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast.
Ich finde man sollte einige Dinge nicht überbewerten - es sei denn es hat für Dich einen immensen Leidensdruck. Dann solltest Du professionelle Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen wie z.B. eine Psychotherapie.
Aber ist Pinkeln in Gesellschaft wirklich so erstrebenswert wie es hier gerade erscheint? 
Sei einfach DU - das Leben ist lang und viele Dinge ändern sich im Laufe der Zeit... 
Ganz lieben Gruß 
von Corinna...

----------


## urologiker

> Hallo Stigma, 
> Sei einfach DU -

  :Grin:  - psychogener Harnverhalt, eine erträgliche Diagnose.  Hier findest du Aufklärung und Rat... 
Grüßchen, logiker

----------


## padmayonii

:Grin:  - psychogener Harnverhalt, eine erträgliche Diagnose. 
...aber vielleicht nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen, oder? 
Lieben Gruß von der Co...

----------


## stigma

Danke für die informationen urologiker.
Paruresis heißt das also. 
hmm ja das mit dem "Sei DU selbst" is immer gut. Nur nicht so umsetzbar. 
Mir hat jemand eine seite gegeben www.paruresis.blog.de . die artikel da sind ziemlich gut. ich werd wahrscheinlich das buch da kaufen.
Den eine Therapie bei nem Psychologen in der Praxis möcht ich mir nicht antun.
was kostet eigenlich so eine Therapie wenn ich fragen darf?

----------


## lucy230279

die gebührenordnung weiß ich leider nicht, aber du kannst dich von deinem hasuarzt überweisen lassen, die krankenkasse schickt dir dann die bestätigung, dass sie die kosten übernimmt, für eine bestimmte anzahl von sitzungen, zumindestens war es bei mir so.

----------


## padmayonii

Hallo Stigma, 
was spricht für Dich denn gegen eine Therapie?
Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen dass es ganz unglaublich ist was man da über sich selbst erfährt und welche Gründe manches Verhalten inne hat  :yes_3_cut:  
Ich habe seinerzeit eine analytisch orientierte Verhaltenstherapie gemacht wegen meiner Verlustängste.
Die Krankenkasse hat die Kosten komplett übernommen, allerdings sind die Wartezeiten für eine Therapie recht lang (kann Monate dauern bis Du einen Termin bekommst  :embarrassed_cut: ). 
Wenn Dein Leidensdruck allerdings so hoch ist solltest Du neben dem Buch diese Variante wirklich mal angehen - nur Mut!!! 
Und wenn Du in der Lage bist sogar dazu zu stehen (ohne Dich womöglich zu outen warum) wirst Du wahrscheinlich ebenso wie ich feststellen wieviele Menschen in Deiner näheren Umgebung auch dieses Medium gewählt haben um eine Lösung für ihre individuellen Probleme zu finden  :yes_3_cut:  
Deshalb möchte ich Dir einfach mal ein wenig Mut machen  :bigeyes_2_blue5:  und bin mir sicher:  
DU SCHAFFST DAS  :yes_3_cut:  !!! 
Lieben Gruß von Corinna...

----------

